# Is there a such thing as a writing prompt for composers?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

That's my question, it'd be nice to just get things going if you want to write, but have no ideas of your own on hand.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have no idea what that means. Please elaborate...if you want


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

A writing prompt is something people who write stories when they have writers block, like, say a picture of a guy standing under an umbrella might lead to a story about why he's waiting in the rain for x y z. That sort of thing.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Composer's writing blocks do occur, of course, everyone experiences it at least once in a while, but more rarely if you compose nearly every day. I think I've given such advice here before and it probably was on the lines of (1) start composing a second piece that's completely different than the one you're blocked on (2) don't worry as blocks always pass (3) if you don't want to start a 2nd piece, then sketch out some ideas that germinate from what you've already written as writing previous used material in a different manner will cause you to think differently about the whole piece (4) never be afraid to toss out what little "junk" you did compose while blocked; you can write more tomorrow.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I got to thinking this morning that maybe you meant having a block to just get started. If so, I am of no help for either you know what you want to write or you don't. Just pick an instrumentation, a tempo, a meter and jot something down. If you don't like those first tentative notes you wrote, toss them out and try something else.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm always a bit slow at getting started again, I had to reformat my computer basically, and so had to come up with something to just get me going


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes: all of musical tradition


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

“Inspiration exists, but it has to find you working.” ―Pablo Picasso


----------

